# How does insurance company know you Uber/Lyft?



## Kerplunkenstein

How would my insurance company know if I'm doing rideshare? Does Uber/Lyft contact them?


----------



## Uber 1

In VA we have to register a ride share vehicle with the TNC.

A TNC registered vehicle in VA has a different looking year sticker on the vehicle's license plate (different color scheme than the "civilian" sticker so cops and others in the "know" know who the ride share vehicles are....I'm guessing this would mess a person up trying to do unauthorized ride share at airports etc...).

I suppose your insurance co can maybe tap into the DMV (Divisdision of Motor Vehicles OR equivalent in your area) database and sniff us / you out that way?

You'd be surprised at all the things insurance companies do to find out things (a friend used to work at an insurance co and they had a thing called CLUE (comprehensive loss underwriting exchange)....that's how insurance companies know if you had previous losses before and can deny you coverage if you lie about previous insurance losses...

Andy


----------



## 5 Star Guy

I need Likes! lol First you should never offer information, just so you know I drive for Uber! lol If they contact you like you file a claim for a cracked windshield they will most likely ask, we will be happy to fix your windshield, by the way do you drive for Uber? You can't lie and they will cancel your insurance and put you on a list that they do share with other insurance companies. Uber does not contact your insurance, they'd be out of business. If your new policy states you can't Uber under your current policy, which is my understanding that they are doing, you are going to be screwed and not covered. Is a $50 ride worth your totaled car, probably not. Read the fine print on new policies, switch companies, wait for TNC in your state, take a break from Uber or just take a chance like everyone else.


----------



## UbeRoBo

If you get in an accident while driving for Uber and make a claim thru Uber insurance here is what will happen. Uber will call your insurance to verify that you have insurance. Yes the claim will be covered from Uber but they will verify that you have valid coverage with whoever you have. That is how your insurance company will find out if you are doing Uber.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

UbeRoBo said:


> If you get in an accident while driving for Uber and make a claim thru Uber insurance here is what will happen. Uber will call your insurance to verify that you have insurance. Yes the claim will be covered from Uber but they will verify that you have valid coverage with whoever you have. That is how your insurance company will find out if you are doing Uber.


If that's the case, I'm not saying it isn't, then you will most likely be cancelled and could have a tough time getting insured from anyone, unless you have TNC coverage before the accident. If you're notified you're not allowed to Super before the accident then you're not covered at all.


----------



## UbeRoBo

I just got done setting up a policy with State Farm. They wii cover you when you are not logged into the Uber app. They are ok with you doing Uber and will cover you for all vehicle usage outside of Uber. No worries about State Farm canceling you for doing Uber on the side. The quote I got from them was also very competitive. I have been with MetLife for 18 years and I pretty much got the same rate that MetLife was charging me as a long time loyal customer with no claims and clean record. Go figure.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

UbeRoBo said:


> I just got done setting up a policy with State Farm. They wii cover you when you are not logged into the Uber app. They are ok with you doing Uber and will cover you for all vehicle usage outside of Uber. No worries about State Farm canceling you for doing Uber on the side. The quote I got from them was also very competitive. I have been with MetLife for 18 years and I pretty much got the same rate that MetLife was charging me as a long time loyal customer with no claims and clean record. Go figure.


State Farm does offer TNC in some states, no I don't have that handy right now. Let's say you're right and I don't believe you are then best case is you aren't fully covered. I'm thinking worse case scenario like I mentioned. Be sure its in writing or some agent is a donkey.


----------



## UbeRoBo

5 Star Guy, Thanks for the reply. Which part do you not believe I'm correct about? Just curious and trying to learn and figure out what coverage I do/don't have. Mostly trying to avoid a worst case scenario as I have a lot of assets to protect and am just doing Uber as a part time hobby/side gig for a little beer money and to get out and meet people. I'm guessing I will be doing about 50 hours of Uber month, if that.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

I hear you, its fun and I like to network. If you do not have an additional policy that says TNC you are not fully covered, period. If you want to believe the rep you spoke with I'd make sure it is in writing, as I don't believe it unless you do have TNC available in your state. They do not say its not covered and you can do Super. They are cancelling policies now so be sure, especially with the assets you have. You could have a huge legal bill and bigger headache.


----------



## UbeRoBo

Got ya. I asked her for something in their letter head stating basically stating that they are aware I will be doing part time Uber a few hours here and there and that that will not effect my policy covering me when I'm using my vehicle for non uber purposes. I just got off the phone with them 30 minutes ago and she said she will have an answer within a day or 2 from their agency boss. Thanks again for the info and I'll let ya know what I find out.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Don't Super until you get that in writing.


----------



## UbeRoBo

5 Star, just got this email from my State Farm agent.......

Hi XXXXXX -
Okay, so I spoke with underwriting and my office manager and this is what I have for you:

If your vehicle is being used personally, you have coverage. State Farm currently does not exclude vehicles that are used for Uber on personal time.
If your vehicle is being used for Uber, it does NOT have State Farm coverage.
TNC stands for Transportation Network Company. J

I've attached a document for you to help explain it. When you have a second, take a look and let me know if I can clarify anything. J

FYI, I know it varies state to state and this is for Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Ok great, so its the standard for now, in your case, you are definitely not fully covered. The gap is where you are not covered by your policy and not by Super, which is what the TNC is for and covers. Its nuts State Farm is providing that TNC coverage, just not in every state yet.


----------



## UbeRoBo

5 Star Guy said:


> Ok great, so its the standard for now, in your case, you are definitely not fully covered. The gap is where you are not covered by your policy and not by Super, which is what the TNC is for and covers. Its nuts State Farm is providing that TNC coverage, just not in every state yet.


Ok, I"m a little confused here. So if I'm using my vehicle for personal use and out running errands and have an accident then I'm full covered under my policy correct? If something happens while I'm Ubering, I'm not fully covered by Ubers insurance? I guess I'm not sure what the gap part is and under what scenario I wouldn't be fully covered?

Thanks!


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Right, no one is fully covered using Super, unless they pay extra for TNC coverage, if that is even available in your state. The gap is where you are Supering, logged on and you didn't accept a ride. Insurance will say you were working, even though you didn't get a pax yet, so that is not your personal insurance. The pax gets out and you are still logged in and you don't accept a new passenger yet, you are still working. Super doesn't pay as much if you accept a pax and they are not in your car yet. They pay the most if the pax is in your car. Each stage has different coverage and the amount, from zero to 1M.


----------



## UbeRoBo

For Nevada, not sure about other states it's broken down into 3 period. Looks like period 1 would be the worst tie to have an accident but it still provides significant coverage. Period 2 & 3 look to both provide the maximum coverage required. That way I'm understanding it is that period 1 would be my worst case scenario if I were to really hurt someone due to my own fault? I don't see any time or scenario where there would be zero coverage so perhaps I'm overlooking it or reading the info wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

You should check to see if Nevada offers TNC coverage on your personal policy. The gap is Period 1 and you would need in Nevada at least to have 1.5M for the gap which most people do not. Most people have a policy that is cheaper and covers less and although your policy might not be cancelled your insurance isn't covering you at all. Super goes after your personal policy first. Read Super's policy. In other words, you aren't fully covered, unless you have a new TNC policy on your personal insurance, which few drivers have. No one can predict what Period you are in if you get in an accident and what you will be sued for. I have a Google Alert on it so Google sends me intel when there is a Super development.


----------



## UbeRoBo

It seems pretty cut and dry as to what kicks you into period 2. I guess to minimize the risk you are best staying put in a staging area while awaiting a ping in period 1. Once you get the ping then can can safely go mobile as you are now in period 2 with Uber collision & liability insurance kicking in. Lesson learned today is to minimize your risk while app is on and awaiting a ping in period 1. I will for sure be limiting my mobility whilst in period 1. Thanks for all the info and hopefully we will have a TNC option soon in Vegas that will give us coverage while in period 1.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

I know right. Like don't be at a red light or stop sign and get hit from behind. People can sue you for anything, it doesn't mean they will win. Sometimes an accident could be broken down into 50-50% fault. Then it could take a while to determine, a court case, arbitration, not the Super kind I mean your insurance company. The point of an insurance company is not to pay you for some reason. lol Don't forget Super's fine print is they use your insurance first and then theirs so you can still be screwed in Period 2 and 3. Its a risk regardless but at least you do have a little coverage in Period 2 and you hope plenty of coverage in Period 3. Also as I mentioned many companies are cancelling personal insurance if they find out you are Supering so people still need to consider these risks. Drive safe!


----------



## UbeRoBo

After further research last night it seems like there is now uber provided liability coverage while trolling in phase 1. No collision in phase one but at least a good amount of liability to CYA. If your trolling in phase one and have a minor fender bender that causes lets say $5K damage to your vehicle. What is to prevent you from just turning off your app and filing a collision claim through your own insurance. I'm not advocating insurance fraud but whats to say you couldn't just play stupid and claim you were on the way to the gym when the fender bender occurred?


----------



## 5 Star Guy

I'd rather rob a bank and take a chance, some do get away with it. lol You will be black listed, banned from insurance companies and will need to pay for state insurance, three times more expensive. Same for DUI or other violations when they cancel, they all talk and know who you are. Sure you hope its a minor fender bender until you find out the baby carriage is under your car. The insurance companies are now cracking down on it, that's the problem. You're lucky for now, that might change soon. I don't know, an Super sticker, business cards, you just happen to be parked at the hotel on the way to the gym, sure buddy who knows. The problem is with the lawyers and the insurance companies. Super doesn't care everyone isn't fully covered the way they'd like you to believe. That's the issue.


----------



## HansGr.Uber

Spoke briefly with my lawyer about this and was told that lying essentially cancels my insurance.

However, I don't know what my options are. I've tried 2 different insurance places and not found a commercial or personal insurance place that offers UBER insurance.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

HansGr.Uber said:


> Spoke briefly with my lawyer about this and was told that lying essentially cancels my insurance.
> 
> However, I don't know what my options are. I've tried 2 different insurance places and not found a commercial or personal insurance place that offers UBER insurance.


Not just cancelled, you might be banned on a list as a high risk. You can not lie when asked, that doesn't mean you willingly let them know either. The Super insurance you refer to is a TNC policy, that is the plan you need to get in order to be fully covered, which is not available in most markets yet.


----------



## Nina Houston

Kerplunkenstein said:


> How would my insurance company know if I'm doing rideshare? Does Uber/Lyft contact them?


Hey! A couple of things that may answer your question:

When you sign up for Uber, they check to make sure your insurance is valid. When I first signed up, I had geico. A few weeks after I submitted my insurance info, geico cancelled my policy for commercial use.

Also, I'm a claims adjuster. A lot of people tend not to tell their insurance companies about their uber driving but if your In an accident and report a claim...your adjuster will find out and likely deny your claim for commercial use. How? Our job as adjusters is to investigate facts of loss. It's as easy as 2 steps/questions. Where were you headed on the day of loss? Any passengers? If you deny uber driving in the first question, the passenger question will result in uncovering it whether you communicate it to your adjuster or not. Passenger info is included in the police report and the adjuster will contact them for a recorder statement.

My advice would be to research insurance companies who offer products specifically for uber/lyft drivers. I purchased esurance 2 weeks ago who added a commercial clause to my personal auto policy in Ohio. Extra cost is $52 per month. Now I'm ready to drive safe, and covered!


----------



## observer

Nina Houston said:


> Hey! A couple of things that may answer your question:
> 
> When you sign up for Uber, they check to make sure your insurance is valid. When I first signed up, I had geico. A few weeks after I submitted my insurance info, geico cancelled my policy for commercial use.
> 
> Also, I'm a claims adjuster. A lot of people tend not to tell their insurance companies about their uber driving but if your In an accident and report a claim...your adjuster will find out and likely deny your claim for commercial use. How? Our job as adjusters is to investigate facts of loss. It's as easy as 2 steps/questions. Where were you headed on the day of loss? Any passengers? If you deny uber driving in the first question, the passenger question will result in uncovering it whether you communicate it to your adjuster or not. Passenger info is included in the police report and the adjuster will contact them for a recorder statement.
> 
> My advice would be to research insurance companies who offer products specifically for uber/lyft drivers. I purchased esurance 2 weeks ago who added a commercial clause to my personal auto policy in Ohio. Extra cost is $52 per month. Now I'm ready to drive safe, and covered!


A few months ago Uber signed an agreement with an insurance group saying they would assist insurance companies in any accident investigation.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Nina Houston said:


> Hey! A couple of things that may answer your question:
> 
> When you sign up for Uber, they check to make sure your insurance is valid. When I first signed up, I had geico. A few weeks after I submitted my insurance info, geico cancelled my policy for commercial use.
> 
> Also, I'm a claims adjuster. A lot of people tend not to tell their insurance companies about their uber driving but if your In an accident and report a claim...your adjuster will find out and likely deny your claim for commercial use. How? Our job as adjusters is to investigate facts of loss. It's as easy as 2 steps/questions. Where were you headed on the day of loss? Any passengers? If you deny uber driving in the first question, the passenger question will result in uncovering it whether you communicate it to your adjuster or not. Passenger info is included in the police report and the adjuster will contact them for a recorder statement.
> 
> My advice would be to research insurance companies who offer products specifically for uber/lyft drivers. I purchased esurance 2 weeks ago who added a commercial clause to my personal auto policy in Ohio. Extra cost is $52 per month. Now I'm ready to drive safe, and covered!


You are allegedly covered by Super for 1M when you have a passenger in the car. I'd like to see a case where that didn't happen since the whole thing would be a sham. My understanding is Super uses your personal insurance first and they cover the difference, only when you have a passenger. The issue where you are not covered at all is Period 1, working and you don't have a passenger yet.

I don't believe commercial insurance covers passengers or really TNC, limo taxi, I'd check that. Also NV requires 1.5M coverage, I'd check your state.


----------



## Nina Houston

observer said:


> A few months ago Uber signed an agreement with an insurance group saying they would assist insurance companies in any accident investigation.


Correct. Assistance such as were you online at your time of loss, along with trip & passenger info as needed.


----------



## Nina Houston

5 Star Guy said:


> You are allegedly covered by Super for 1M when you have a passenger in the car. I'd like to see a case where that didn't happen since the whole thing would be a sham. My understanding is Super uses your personal insurance first and they cover the difference, only when you have a passenger. The issue where you are not covered at all is Period 1, working and you don't have a passenger yet.
> 
> I don't believe commercial insurance covers passengers or really TNC, limo taxi, I'd check that. Also NV requires 1.5M coverage, I'd check your state.


The difference between personal & commercial policies are that you are at higher risk for an accident while using your vehicle for work purposes such as ride sharing. You're out on the road more. Risk = financial obligation (property damage and bodily injury pay outs) for your insurance company which requires them to assess your level risk and put a dollar amount to it. This is why commercial policies cost more. Not reporting such use can be considered MMR or material misrepresentation. This is a fancy word for if your withholding of information cost the insurance carrier money that would otherwise be owed. That's what the issue is, and That's why it's important to ask the right questions when shopping for insurance. Not every policy covers every type of loss.

The clause I purchased insures that my first party damage will be covered in the event of loss whereas uber only extends 3rd party coverage to your passenger and any other vehicle that was damaged as a result of an accident I may cause.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Nina Houston said:


> The difference between personal & commercial policies are that you are at higher risk for an accident while using your vehicle for work purposes such as ride sharing. You're out on the road more. Risk = financial obligation (property damage and bodily injury pay outs) for your insurance company which requires them to assess your level risk and put a dollar amount to it. This is why commercial policies cost more. Not reporting such use can be considered MMR or material misrepresentation. This is a fancy word for if your withholding of information cost the insurance carrier money that would otherwise be owed. That's what the issue is, and That's why it's important to ask the right questions when shopping for insurance. Not every policy covers every type of loss.
> 
> The clause I purchased insures that my first party damage will be covered in the event of loss whereas uber only extends 3rd party coverage to your passenger and any other vehicle that was damaged as a result of an accident I may cause.


Commercial insurance is for a contractor's truck or food truck for example where several people who are not listed on the policy are allowed to drive the vehicle. A personal policy requires anyone in the family to be listed who normally drives the car. The rates depend on the industry you are in so you need to explain the purpose of the vehicle. If you have an accident they are going after Super and you as an independent contractor for Super. I doubt you're covered under commercial when you Super, its more of an attempt to be covered when you are not fully covered. I would never count on that scenario, which is the problem without TNC coverage.

[Insurance companies don't want to pay anything so explaining you were in an accident when Supering won't cut it unless your commercial policy is for limo, taxi and the like.]


----------



## Nina Houston

5 Star Guy said:


> Commercial insurance is for a contractor's truck or food truck for example where several people who are not listed on the policy are allowed to drive the vehicle. A personal policy requires anyone in the family to be listed who normally drives the car. The rates depend on the industry you are in so you need to explain the purpose of the vehicle. If you have an accident they are going after Super and you as an independent contractor for Super. I doubt you're covered under commercial when you Super, its more of an attempt to be covered when you are not fully covered. I would never count on that scenario, which is the problem without TNC coverage.
> 
> [Insurance companies don't want to pay anything so explaining you were in an accident when Supering won't cut it unless your commercial policy is for limo, taxi and the like.]


Great point! As an uber driver, you are a contractor. We are not employees of uber which is why they are not required to extend 1st party coverage to us in the event our personal vehicles are damage. Their 3rd party coverage protects us from being personally sued by our passengers or owners of property we caused damage to.

The purpose of my original post was to encourage everyone to be open with their insurance companies and explore coverage options that may be available to ensure your personal vehicle can be repaired after causing an accident while utilizing these ride share apps


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Nina Houston said:


> Great point! As an uber driver, you are a contractor. We are not employees of uber which is why they are not required to extend 1st party coverage to us in the event our personal vehicles are damage. Their 3rd party coverage protects us from being personally sued by our passengers or owners of property we caused damage to.
> 
> The purpose of my original post was to encourage everyone to be open with their insurance companies and explore coverage options that may be available to ensure your personal vehicle can be repaired after causing an accident while utilizing these ride share apps


Just to be clear, being an independent contractor working for Super is not the same as owning a business like an electrician or other contractor, which uses commercial insurance. There is no way to get the full coverage everyone needs without a TNC policy.


----------



## Nina Houston

5 Star Guy said:


> Just to be clear, being an independent contractor working for Super is not the same as owning a business like an electrician or other contractor, which uses commercial insurance. There is no way to get the full coverage everyone needs without a TNC policy.


Fully aware. Thanks!


----------



## Mike T

Get the right coverage and sleep at night. Claims departments will make it regular course of procedure to check cell phone records, esp. in larger claims
to see if someone is logged on to a TNC app. (Period 1) If you don't have the right TNC policy, they will deny the claim.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

A poster here came close to answering the Original Poster's question with regard to the Commonwealth of Virginia. Any vehicle registered with the Commonwealth of Virginia as a TNC vehicle has its information posted to a database that is accessible to all insurance companies admitted in the Commonwealth of Virginia.

Other jurisdictions that have some regulation of TNCs may do similarly.

Other posters here have related how Uber's verifying the existence of a policy triggers a process in an insurance company. That is logical. If I were an insurance adjuster or underwriter, and Uber contacted me about a policy on a 20XX Grophusmobile belonging to Schmoe, I would assume that Schmoe is using his Grophusmobile for Uber and alert the appropriate company employee for action on Schmoe's policy.

If you have a collision, any insurer involved will want a copy of the police report. If there was a passenger, as the insurance adjuster here has related, the insurer contacts the passenger for a statement. In this day, I have little doubt that the adjuster tries to pry information from the passenger as to what he was doing in the car or how he got into the car. Of course, the passenger is going to state that he summoned UberX. BINGO! for the adjuster! Insurer is now out because insured violated the terms of the policy by hauling passengers for compensation. Had there not been a passenger, if the Occifer notes the presence of an Uberfone on the report, it is bend over, no lube for the driver.

Insurance companies are not above sending investigators to examine what they are insuring. As everyone knows someone who is doing TNC work, these days, it would not surprise me if insurance companies are paying an investigator to drive through neighbourhoods to see if he can spot any insured vehicles' sporting the Uber or Lyft trade dress. He spots one, snaps a photograph with the telephone, e-Mails it to HQ and a cancellation notice goes right into the mail. Whoopdeedoo and have a nice day!

Fortunately for me, a proper TNC endorsement to a policy became available in the District of Columbia one month before my then policy expired. Three weeks before policy expiration, I ran out, did one trip to avoid de-activation for inactivity, logged out, signed out and took the UberXmobile home. I drove the UberXmobile only for personal use after that until I could purchase a policy with TNC endorsement from the new insurer and let my old policy expire. I did let the policies overlap for one day and left the car parked that day. I always do that in case my new insurer fails to notify the Registry of Motor Vehicles and the Registry sends me a nastygram about no insurance. I can then produce evidence showing no lapse in coverage and have the nastygram voided.

There are many ways that your insurance company can learn that you are doing TNC work. Fortunately, if you live in the Washington Metropolitan Area, regardless of jurisdiction, now you can purchase proper coverage. GEICO sells a rideshare endorsement in the Commonwealth of Virginia and the State of Maryland. Metromile is available in the Commonwealth of Virginia. Erie sells a rideshare endorsement in the District of Columbia. If you live in this area, see your agent for a policy or contact the insurer directly, as all three jurisdictions here now permit insurers to sell direct.

If you live elsewhere, check the insurers admitted in your state to see if rideshare endorsements or some form of commercial coverage is available. If there is availability, purchase it. The alternative _*ain't*_ pretty.


----------



## JSM0713

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you live elsewhere, check the insurers admitted in your state to see if rideshare endorsements or some form of commercial coverage is available. If there is availability, purchase it. The alternative _*ain't*_ pretty.


This is one of the best threads I've read on this site.... I hate repeating what already should be known by all Uber drivers. When you signed up for your standard insurance you will likely see a paragraph or statement that tell you that, under no circumstances, do this policy cover commercial use of the vehicle. If you get into a fender bender, and there's nobody in the car on an Uber ride, your clean and can report the loss to your insurance company to get the car repaired. However, if you are with a passenger in the car for an Uber drive, and you have an accident, you CANNOT report that accident to your insurance company as they will a) Automatically deny your claim, b) DRop your insurance policy, and c) get you blackballed from obtaining another policy. Well, you say, I don't have to tell them about the passenger. OK, but are you prepared to leave the passenger out of the accident report you make in writing to make the claim? Were police on the scene of the accident? You can't leave the Pax out of their report, can you? You can do anything you want, but if you get caught lying you're in a heap of trouble explaining you way out of it. You're dealing with insurance fraud here. If you have the tolerance for that, good for you. Not me. You're right, the alternative AIN'T pretty at all... you will have to go and repair that car out of your own pocket. This is where Uber is BS.... If I could get a commercial rider to have coverage for $60 a month, perhaps. The only other people who can risk this and sleep at night are people with no assets to take away.


----------



## JSM0713

5 Star Guy said:


> I'd rather rob a bank and take a chance, some do get away with it. lol You will be black listed, banned from insurance companies and will need to pay for state insurance, three times more expensive. Same for DUI or other violations when they cancel, they all talk and know who you are.


Could not have said it better myself.... this is why I may have to stop driving Uber.... My risk tolerance ain't that good, and besides, the reward ain't that good either.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

The TNC coverage is definitely expanding in new markets. I don't understand why its taking so long. Keep checking your market, set a Google Alert for it and you'll get an email on any news. People have been mislead with the coverage they think they have.


----------



## JSM0713

5 Star Guy.... I'm not sure why this is taking so long as well. What is a TNC policy?


----------



## 5 Star Guy

JSM0713 said:


> 5 Star Guy.... I'm not sure why this is taking so long as well. What is a TNC policy?


A TNC Policy is an optional policy that is fairly new and is only available in several markets now. TNC coverage is for someone who does this or is paid to deliver pizza with their own personal car, with personal auto insurance. Someone who does this part time on the side, where it is not full time when you have a full time job doing something else. The policy covers the gaps that Super and others don't cover that few are aware of and for the insurance company who doesn't want to you to use their personal policy intended for your personal use for a paid or commercial business. Everyone needs a TNC policy when its in your market.


----------



## JSM0713

5 Star Guy said:


> A TNC Policy is an optional policy that is fairly new and is only available in several markets now. TNC coverage is for someone who does this or is paid to deliver pizza with their own personal car, with personal auto insurance. Someone who does this part time on the side, where it is not full time when you have a full time job doing something else. The policy covers the gaps that Super and others don't cover that few are aware of and for the insurance company who doesn't want to you to use their personal policy intended for your personal use for a paid or commercial business. Everyone needs a TNC policy when its in your market.


I meant to ask... what do the letters TNC stand for?


----------



## JSM0713

5 Star Guy said:


> The insurance companies are now cracking down on it, that's the problem. You're lucky for now, that might change soon.


My insurance, if they found out I, in any way, was using my vehicle for rideshare, would drop me faster than you can say '"s**t!!"


----------



## Another Uber Driver

JSM0713 said:


> I meant to ask... what do the letters TNC stand for?


*T*ransportation
*N*etwork
*C*ompany

....also commonly referred to as "rideshare", e.g., Uber, Lyft, Sidecar and whatever else is out there. Do keep in mind that the Uber Pool, UberX and UberXL levels of Uber are the levels of Uber service that fit into the TNC/rideshare category. Uber also offers levels of service that do not fit into this category, such as Uber Black/Uber SUV (limousines) and Uber Taxi (where available).



JSM0713 said:


> My insurance, if they found out I, in any way, was using my vehicle for rideshare, would drop me faster than you can say '"s**t!!"


The insurance companies seem to have different viewpoints on this.

Supposedly, Progressive and State Farm have the attitude: "do TNC work if you must, but do not expect us to pay if you hit something while you are logged in to the application. If you are not logged in and hit something, we will pay". Neither carrier ever has issued an official statement on the subject; this is only what certain posters to these boards have stated that their agents or that employees of the carrier in question have supposedly told them.

There is conflicting information on Allstate. Some posters have reported that Allstate has an attitude similar to Progressive and State Farm. Some have reported that it will drop you if you do TNC work.

USAA and Nationwide will drop you of they learn that you are doing TNC work. Nationwide even has a question on every renewal form and claim form that asks if ever you have done TNC work with any vehicle that it has insured. Answer in the affirmative and claims are denied, cancellation notices are mailed.

GEICO will drop you if it learns that you are doing TNC work, unless you have a TNC endorsement to the policy. GEICO does not sell these endorsements in every state. It sells them in the State of Maryland and the Commonwealth of Virginia, but not in the District of Columbia. I would advise anyone to check with GEICO to be sure, but I have read that GEICO offers the TNC endorsement in Ohio, New Jersey and California, as well.

Traveller's will drop you if it learns that you are doing TNC work.

Metromile is available in California, Washington State, Oregon, Illinois, Pennsylvania, New Jersey and Virginia. Supposedly, Metromile was invented for the TNC driver.

Erie will drop you if it learns that you are doing TNC work, unless, again, there is a TNC endorsement to the policy. Erie recently made that endorsement available in the District of Columbia, which is why Erie now carries my insurance on the UberXmobile. In fact, the lady at the Uber Office here informed me that they have been seeing many Erie policies, of late. My agent has informed me that she has sold many of them, as well. Most of us who do this, who have any brains, that is, want the proper insurance to do it. I really did not like the idea of driving UberX without proper insurance. This was one, among many reasons why I drove UberX only enough to stay in the game and would not register in Virginia. As soon as I learned that proper TNC insurance was available, I signed up for it (and registered in Virginia---my TNC PW showed up to-day, in fact). It was fortunate that it became available just as my old policy with Progressive was expiring. I do not know in what other states Erie offers a TNC endorsement. Check with your agent or with Erie, in jurisdictions where insurance companies can sell direct.

I do not know who sells TNC endorsements in Florida, or, if anyone sells them. I am not aware of what commercial insurance is available in Florida, for that matter.

The important thing is to make sure that you are properly covered if you must do this kind of work. Often, the best way to find the proper insurance for this is to check with your Independent Agent. As they represent multiple companies, they can search their portfolios to see what is best for you, or, they can direct you to an Excess and Surplus Lines Agency to see if there is an admitted carrier in your state that can meet your needs. Remember, for a motor vehicle, most states require that the insurer be admitted in the State of vehicle registration. Unlike for your house, often you can not use a non-admitted insurer for your automobile. In fact, your lender may require use of an admitted insurer for your house, even.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

JSM0713 said:


> I meant to ask... what do the letters TNC stand for?


TNC is Transportation Network Company. That covers any company hiring people to be paid to drive their cars part-time. Insurance companies are now going after people who deliver pizza so its not just Super.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

I wouldn't even call an agent, not to sound paranoid but they can't help you if its not available. The best bet is to Google if TNC coverage is in your state and set an Alert so Google emails you any news if it isn't yet. What's nuts is how a carrier can drop you in one state and offer it in another state. They will probably offer it in every state that Super is in at some point.


----------



## whtvrrob

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...
> USAA and Nationwide will drop you of they learn that you are doing TNC work. Nationwide even has a question on every renewal form and claim form that asks if ever you have done TNC work with any vehicle that it has insured. Answer in the affirmative and claims are denied, cancellation notices are mailed....


Not true for USAA - I just recently had to file a claim for a hit and run (not while Ubering) and made them fully aware. No issues, claim is being paid. USAA is also adding gap coverage in several states, including mine, so soon I'll have collision/comprehensive coverage at all times while Ubering.


----------



## LyftShark

5 Star Guy and whtvrrob,

I am from Boston also. Did you ever read the article about USAA in Boston? I am going to call them today to get TNC coverage.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

whtvrrob said:


> Not true for USAA - I just recently had to file a claim for a hit and run (not while Ubering) and made them fully aware. No issues, claim is being paid. USAA is also adding gap coverage in several states, including mine, so soon I'll have collision/comprehensive coverage at all times while Ubering.


It is true that they will drop you, unless you pay extra for the TNC gap coverage, which is not available in most states. If you Super without TNC coverage and file a claim while working you are likely to have a problem now from no coverage to cancellation.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

LyftShark said:


> 5 Star Guy and whtvrrob,
> 
> I am from Boston also. Did you ever read the article about USAA in Boston? I am going to call them today to get TNC coverage.


My understanding from a poster here is that they will be the first in MA to offer the TNC coverage, starting in January. They are the first, I doubt they'll be the only one.


----------



## LyftShark

5 Star Guy said:


> My understanding from a poster here is that they will be the first in MA to offer the TNC coverage, starting in January. They are the first, I doubt they'll be the only one.


I just called USAA today and they will have rideshare gap coverage as they call it in MA starting Jan 7th. Great news since they are my insurance company. Only about $6 to $8 more a month.


----------



## whtvrrob

5 Star Guy said:


> It is true that they will drop you, unless you pay extra for the TNC gap coverage, which is not available in most states. If you Super without TNC coverage and file a claim while working you are likely to have a problem now from no coverage to cancellation.


Not sure where you got that information, but they did not drop me even though they are very aware that I drive for Uber. That being said - if I did have a claim while working, they would not provide coverage (will change Jan 7).


----------



## 5 Star Guy

whtvrrob said:


> Not sure where you got that information, but they did not drop me even though they are very aware that I drive for Uber. That being said - if I did have a claim while working, they would not provide coverage (will change Jan 7).


Not sure but I'm thinking that your contact with them was not recent. They are now providing TNC coverage in a few states and dropping customers when they find out they are Supering, who do not have TNC. They will find out when you file a claim or renew your policy, they specifically ask you. You do not have an option other than to tell them when they ask. If you do anything but tell them the truth you will be blacklisted from all insurance providers. Definitely not worth a $10 trip. It isn't that they won't cover you if you file a claim, you can't file a claim and you will need to pay all of the expenses including loss of income from those involved.


----------



## whtvrrob

5 Star Guy said:


> Not sure but I'm thinking that your contact with them was not recent. They are now providing TNC coverage in a few states and dropping customers when they find out they are Supering, who do not have TNC. They will find out when you file a claim or renew your policy, they specifically ask you. You do not have an option other than to tell them when they ask. If you do anything but tell them the truth you will be blacklisted from all insurance providers. Definitely not worth a $10 trip. It isn't that they won't cover you if you file a claim, you can't file a claim and you will need to pay all of the expenses including loss of income from those involved.


Claim was just this past month. USAA had no issues. They will be adding gap insurance in my state on 1/7 though thankfully.


----------



## Gol4man

Just found this chart at USAA. They added three new states December 1. They had Texas, Colorado and Washington before. Now add three more. Will those in next post as I didn't write them down


----------



## 5 Star Guy

In other words you're screwed if you happen to get in an accident after you or your pax completes the trip and your pax is still in your car or near your car to be considered with you in the accident. I would bet that's more likely to happen at the airport where there's a lot of cars and people in a rush.


----------



## JSM0713

5 Star Guy said:


> In other words you're screwed if you happen to get in an accident after you or your pax completes the trip and your pax is still in your car or near your car to be considered with you in the accident. I would bet that's more likely to happen at the airport where there's a lot of cars and people in a rush.


You got it.... to me, the low fares/income and insurance issues almost make Uber driving an act of futility.


----------



## bluewarrior7

Check this out.

For state of florida


----------



## 1st.stl-driver

Kerplunkenstein said:


> How would my insurance company know if I'm doing rideshare? Does Uber/Lyft contact them?


----------



## 1st.stl-driver

Kerplunkenstein said:


> How would my insurance company know if I'm doing rideshare? Does Uber/Lyft contact them?


Have an accident with riders in your vehicle and you do not have the right coverage and you get sued personally


----------



## 5 Star Guy

1st.stl-driver said:


> Have an accident with riders in your vehicle and you do not have the right coverage and you get sued personally


The next time you contact your insurance company they will just nonchalantly ask, by they way do you do any TNC work? If you make a change to your policy, file a glass claim, have a non-Super accident they'll ask and you must tell them the truth or its insurance fraud. They might ask when you renew your policy or the policy might state by the way you are not allowed to do TNC on this policy. If you're lucky enough to have an accident doing TNC then you are totally screwed. You must have an additional TNC policy they are rolling out in some states to be fully covered unless you are in OH and NC, I think. Google your state for intel.


----------



## JSM0713

1st.stl-driver said:


> Have an accident with riders in your vehicle and you do not have the right coverage and you get sued personally


Kerplunk...... You are correct to an extent. Personal liability coverage for Uber Passengers is covered by Uber's (Rasiers) policy #CA436100FL00 from Marsh USA for up to $1M, beyond that is your responsibility. They even have coverage for the collision damage with a $1000 deductible.... There's also Liability Coverage for Bodily Injury and Property Damage. However, once your personal carrier finds out you're driving with Uber, your coverage will be terminated and they will not pay for any damages.... in that regard, you're on your own as for your personal, non-uber use of the car. Check out your Waybill....


----------



## 5 Star Guy

TheInsuranceInsiders said:


> It's crazy about the gap in auto insurance for Uber and Lyft drivers. In CA my insurance company (Farmers) and only one other company provide the insurance. I've been seeing claims being denied left and right. There are a couple different ways that the insurance company finds out.
> 1. The person you got in an accident with sees your phone or sticker and tells his insurance company. 2. Your insurance company and investigate the accident and call Uber and Lyft to see if you are registered as a driver and then pull the logs. 3. Uber Insurance can contact your insurance company if you have an accident since they do not cover an accident prior to picking up a passenger UNLESS you already have comp and collision with your personal insurance company and even then it is a 1000.00 deductible. Most insurance companies will not cover your vehicle though.


My understanding, from people on here is CA law just changed and you are now covered and do not need TNC gap insurance, if it is available in your state. Would you like to elaborate on the new law and coverage?


----------

